# WWW.BODYBAGGING.COM is Finally up



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Great looking site!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Its coming together........Thanx Larry, and BTW I could have sworn you are supposed to be la link on my page
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Awesome site!!!! I love all the pics you have on there. Its about time you have your own site!!!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Speaking of all the pics on there what ever happened with the pics from your buddy! BTW nice to see you


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

ahh my friend good going!!!

Youse guys gonna sell calenders for funding  
Couldn't resist man.......You know me better then that


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

yadadadaaa
heya mooners


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

he ya baby!
the site looks quite terrific!!!!

I just love your work! the myspace page rawks also!!!! 

the fam says HEY!!!!


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

Must be a heck of a site. I tried and it said bandwitdh limit exceeded..


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR Shadojack give it try later today, I sent my Webguy a email ..................


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Back up and ready for your veiwing pleasure, My webguy said I had incredible unbelievable traffic to my site thus crashing me out at 3000 Gb, dont know what that means but hey yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyIm back up with 7000


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Anyone have any suggestions for some background music?sounds or is it over rated.......


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

No I always try to do somethin unexpected---

I have AMERICAN WITCH right now on mysinisterspace and I have a clip from CLERKS on my--myspace site---

I like the way it's looking tho


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Ok so NOOOOO Music, Perhaps a Gasp, a chuckle,a thud, the soft whisper of a body being dragged across a floor, the sound of a slaughtered victim being sawn into itty bitty pieces all the while with whistle while you work is the background whitenoise...yeah thats it......


----------



## PUGSLEY__ADDAMS (Jul 24, 2006)

For sounds--- Perhaps a happy laugh as someone screams in terror?


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> For sounds--- Perhaps a happy laugh as someone screams in terror?


hmmmmmmmm this sounds all too familiar---like every night as you chase your sisters around the castle here?????

Chop em up BODY slice and dice, kiddies in a blender that kinda thing.... and people use chain saws just to cut down trees , pfffffffffttttttttttttt


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

hmmmmm chainsaws to cut down trees, who'd had thunk it?


----------



## PUGSLEY__ADDAMS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ah,the body's head made a nice thunk as it hit the ground.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Pugsly I like the signature pic, very very good!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

whatta ya expect the Boy is an ADDAM's, right?

Talk about Halloween 365, and HORROR--this is the house come on in........
Muwhahahahahahaha--

OH BTW--we have been discussing the THEME this year and we are deciding on which contacts we _ALL_ want-- so far the only thing we agree on is that we WANT them---may come down to a sudden death VOTE


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

I soooo wish you guys lived a few states closer!!!!!!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

you have no idea how many times I have thought this very exact thing! grrrrrrrrrrrrr--- we all would have just so many warped, macabre times together ---


----------

